# Type Rocky Balboa



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Like the title says, what is his enneagram type/tritype?


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Kinda tough, but I'd guess some variation of 6wX-9w8-3w2. Probably leading with the 6... but, it's been a while since I've seen the films. I'd also suggest he's some kind of ISxP.


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

Father of Dragons said:


> Kinda tough, but I'd guess some variation of 6wX-9w8-3w2. Probably leading with the 6... but, it's been a while since I've seen the films. I'd also suggest he's some kind of ISxP.


Except for the 6wx, can't see any of it. 

Why not 8? 

Why 3w2? 

I also agree with the sensory part, but not sure if introverted or extroverted. XSFJ maybe.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Sylvester Stallone wrote the script, starred in the movie, and tightly controlled it's making. He's typed as a 3. Although it doesn't fit the usual type 3 stereotype, I think it's about the type 3 struggle to succeed in spite of obstacles and previous failures. The dialogue with his trainer is like an externalized inner dialogue.
_
Trainer(Mickey_): You're a bum, Rock. You're a bum. 
_Rocky_: I ain't no bum, Mick. I ain't no bum.

It's not whether you get knocked down, it's whether you get up. - Vince Lombardi

​You have to expect things of yourself before you can do them. - Michael Jordan


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

I've viewed him, after watching the movie again, as a 9w8 who integrates to 3. Apollo Creed is a 3 which is seen by his bravado, the way he enters the ring, and how confident he is that no one can overtake him, so in order to integrate, Rocky must defeat or match him, although he confesses to Adrian that he doesn't even think he can beat Creed, which is why he keeps saying "I just want to go the distance." Rocky never really believed in his potential untill Mickey tells him "you have heart." And then the whole training montage is him starting to believe in his strengths. 

Later on, as the fight progresses, he takes a beating, but he keeps going, even when Mickey tells him to "stay down, stay down." He goes the distance and integrates to 3. Even though he loses the fight, he still wins because he integrates, realizes his potential, and comes into his own as a fighter.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> I've viewed him, after watching the movie again, as a 9w8 who integrates to 3. Apollo Creed is a 3 which is seen by his bravado, the way he enters the ring, and how confident he is that no one can overtake him, so in order to integrate, Rocky must defeat or match him, although he confesses to Adrian that he doesn't even think he can beat Creed, which is why he keeps saying "I just want to go the distance." Rocky never really believed in his potential untill Mickey tells him "you have heart." And then the whole training montage is him starting to believe in his strengths.
> 
> Later on, as the fight progresses, he takes a beating, but he keeps going, even when Mickey tells him to "stay down, stay down." He goes the distance and integrates to 3. Even though he loses the fight, he still wins because he integrates, realizes his potential, and comes into his own as a fighter.


Integration may have taken place over the course of his training, but it doesn't take place in the course of a fight lol. 

Any kind of triumph over adversity on the way to the top/personal success is archetypically a 3ish theme. I'd have to watch the movie again.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Cosmic Orgasm said:


> Integration may have taken place over the course of his training, but it doesn't take place in the course of a fight lol.
> 
> Any kind of triumph over adversity on the way to the top/personal success is archetypically a 3ish theme. I'd have to watch the movie again.


True, but he doesn't even care that he loses, he never cared if he won, as Creed did. He even says he doesn't want a rematch. 

Although the underdog theme, triumph over adversity is a very 3 thing. But the thread was Type Rocky Balboa, not the movie. The movie would be 3w3 3w3 3w3 s3/s3. lollz.

As far as tritype, I don't know. I'd say 9w8 6w5 3w2 Sp/So.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

KindOfBlue06 said:


> True, but he doesn't even care that he loses, he never cared if he won, as Creed did. He even says he doesn't want a rematch.
> 
> Although the underdog theme, triumph over adversity is a very 3 thing. But the thread was Type Rocky Balboa, not the movie. The movie would be 3w3 3w3 3w3 s3/s3. lollz.
> 
> As far as tritype, I don't know. I'd say 9w8 6w5 3w2 Sp/So.


I am not arguing he is one type or the other, because I don't have any lasting impressions of the character to go by. Like I said, I'd have to watch the movie. I am talking more about integration not being something that'd take place over the course of a fight. And, I know what the thread is about. :laughing: That was a general comment. 

That tritype seems plausible, sure. I'll give my verdict after I've watched it again.


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Antiparticle said:


> Except for the 6wx, can't see any of it.
> 
> Why not 8?
> 
> ...


He actually could be an SJ, I just kind of was thinking he likely wouldn't be one because I couldn't see an SJ being a collector for loan sharks. 

My rational for that tri-type is: 

3w2 because he seeks recognition for his success, and really wants everyone to come along for the ride. He welcomes the attention like a 3, and is driven to help others, give advice etc... but not to the extent of a 2. 9w8 because he is very sloth-like in his life in general. In the movie he obviously becomes more aggressive, but at the start of the film he is a 30 year-old with nothing really going for him, yet he doesn't mind _that _much. Nines are the most apathetic of the gut types, definitely. 6 because he seems quite counter-phobic in his drive to fight. He is scared, and knows he can't win yet is so driven that he doesn't even stop to consider it.

I personally could not see him being an eight... he does not seem driven by lust, and doesn't have the overall pattern of aggression that eights have. Maybe 3, but as I mentioned above he was apathetic most of his life... I couldn't see a 3 being able to live like that.



KindOfBlue06 said:


> True, but he doesn't even care that he loses, he never cared if he won, as Creed did. He even says he doesn't want a rematch.
> 
> Although the underdog theme, triumph over adversity is a very 3 thing. But the thread was Type Rocky Balboa, not the movie. The movie would be 3w3 3w3 3w3 s3/s3. lollz.
> 
> As far as tritype, I don't know. I'd say 9w8 6w5 3w2 Sp/So.


I actually could really see 9w8, as, just like you mentioned, he is surprisingly okay with just "lasting the distance". I agree that his change through the film could be viewed as integrating to 3, definitely. The whole film is really about how he stopped "settling" in his life, and finally decided to try to be somebody. He is not really concerned about being seen as the best, it is more about "not being a bum", as @_enneathusiast_ mentioned. 

Integrating to three is all about the nine wanting to want something. Not simply being, but being someone with distinct personal goals, desires, and a distinct public persona. It's about not accepting quietly, but rather striving in full view of everyone else. Rocky definitely exhibits such a change in my opinion.

It seems to me that a core three would not be so comfortable being simply not "average." They would want to be the best, as you mentioned, as Apollo Creed does.


----------



## 7rr7s (Jun 6, 2011)

Father of Dragons said:


> He actually could be an SJ, I just kind of was thinking he likely wouldn't be one because I couldn't see an SJ being a collector for loan sharks.
> 
> My rational for that tri-type is:
> 
> ...


Yeah for sure. I'm going to watch the movie again this weekend, and give more thought to it. But you bring up a good point about the 9 vs. 3. He doesn't practice in a fancy gym, and he even seems like he doesn't even care when the reporter is filming him training in the meat factory. In the original script, he actually throws the fight and loses purposely after realizing that he doesn't want to be part of the boxing world after all. I don't see doing a 3 doing that. They'd want to be the next Ali. 

But the 9 wanting to want something is an interesting point. Adrian to him matters more than the fight, and when the final bell sounds, he doesn't care about if he won or not, he is calling out for her. He had already won in his mind, and you see it when he runs up the steps and raises his arms victorious in the training montage. 

Like you said too, he is very sloth like. Dresses like a bum, is called one, and even his apartment is pretty shabby. Not a typical 3ish thing. He is also a pretty lousy boxer with no real discipline, before Mickey trains him. He can take a punch, and that's what keeps him going (9's are also remarkable with their endurance, a trait often overlooked it seems to me) but even in the opening scene, he's getting his ass kicked, and then all of a sudden this rage comes out of him and he just beats the shit out of the other guy (9w8? cp6?). 

Apollo Creed on the other hand, his dress, his office, his inner circle ect. all are VERY 3. One could argue that he even kind of disintegrates towards 9 in the film after biting off more than he could chew when facing Rocky, and though he wins the fight he says "There aint gonna be no rematch."


----------



## qaryoqa (May 31, 2013)

i see him as a 3. his priority is working hard towards success.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

enneathusiast said:


> Sylvester Stallone wrote the script, starred in the movie, and tightly controlled it's making. He's typed as a 3. Although it doesn't fit the usual type 3 stereotype, I think it's about the type 3 struggle to succeed in spite of obstacles and previous failures. The dialogue with his trainer is like an externalized inner dialogue.
> _
> Trainer(Mickey_): You're a bum, Rock. You're a bum.
> _Rocky_: I ain't no bum, Mick. I ain't no bum.
> ...


I think Sylvester Stalone is a 9w8. his energy is purely gut based and extremely slow, almost lumbering, and he lacks the polish of a 3.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

The Rocky Story as described by Sylvester Stallone (he shares his attitude about life in the last video clip).


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

@_enneathusiast_ Nice interview, I definitely see Sly himself as a 3. Although he talks slowly, etc. his core motivation is definitely success and recognition. 3w2 maybe? He seems like an awesome fellow.

The way he speaks about Rocky makes it really clear to me that he sees him as a distinct person and personality, however. Although there is a lot borrowed from his own personality and life, Rocky is definitely not a carbon copy of Sly, and thus shouldn't be viewed as automatically a 3 in my opinion. Rocky lacks the core drive in his overall life to be successful. I feel instead that the events in the film should be viewed as a very 3-like chapter in his life.

PS. Actually, Rocky's romance with Adrian could be interpreted as nine merging... It is a relationship which is driven by acceptance... by his focusing intensely on her value as a being rather than any of her qualities in particular. He draws much strength from her, and clearly values his relationship more than his success, as Sly alludes to in the interview. Not saying that is necessarily a nine-only thing, but his main priority doesn't seem to be success or image in my opinion.

PPS. Adrian is very much a stereotypical nine, btw. Not sure it is relevant but I just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

In the first clip of the interview, Stallone describes Chuck Wepner "The Bayonne Bleeder" in his fight against Muhammad Ali. It's not much of a leap to say that the Apollo Creed/Rocky fight is inspired by the Muhammad Ali/Wepner fight. Here's what Stallone said about Wepner in that fight.



> And for one brief moment, this supposed stumble-bum turned out to be magnificent in the fact that he lasted and knocked the champion down. I said "boy if this isn't a metaphor for life." His entire life crystallized at that moment. He will be remembered for all eternity among the fight fans. He did something extraordinary. That is probably what I need as a catalyst for an idea - a man who's going to stand up to life and take one shot and maybe go the distance.


Stallone does go on later to describe how central the relationship between Rocky and Adrian is to the story. That reminds me of sx not 9. I think this is emphasized in the last scene at the end of the fight, the crowd noise, reporters, the decision, etc. get filtered out and all he cares about is Adrian.






Stallone describes what it meant in the 3rd interview clip from my previous post (around 4:40).


----------



## Father of Dragons (May 7, 2012)

Yeah, actually on second thought there is nothing necessarily nine about his relationship. Maybe it is an indicator of sx? I don't know. 

I think the point I've been trying to make though is that, just because someone seeks any kind of success, doesn't mean they are automatically three. Rocky seeks success, but it doesn't seem very image-oriented necessarily. That being said, I think I should probably stop talking out me arse until I actually watch the movie again.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Father of Dragons said:


> I think the point I've been trying to make though is that, just because someone seeks any kind of success, doesn't mean they are automatically three. Rocky seeks success, but it doesn't seem very image-oriented necessarily.


Yes, I really don't like how the 234 triad is often called image-oriented. That's not necessarily the case. I think type 3 can sometimes be about proving themselves in some way. Sometimes for type 3 however, they may seek validation of that externally either through others criteria or in comparison because they may not be able to do that validation for themselves.


----------



## newnameything (May 30, 2011)

This aired on TV last night so I watched it.

Dude is meek as fuck. He works as a debt collector for a loan shark but refrains from using violence as he was ordered if the guy couldn't pay the whole sum. He has an intimidating physique but is far from an intimidating person. He's always modest and low key, in stark contrast to the flamboyant braggart Apollo Creed. ISFP 9w8, with integration towards 3 as called out earlier in the thread, is my guess.


----------



## enneathusiast (Dec 15, 2012)

Several people have posted that Rocky is a 9 integrating to 3. What do you think about Rocky starting out as a disintegrated 3 instead?


----------



## Antiparticle (Jan 8, 2013)

I think he is a gut type, but I don't see why 9w8 instead of 8w9. What's the main difference? Probably introverted SJ, sp/sx. 

My guess is: 9w8>3w2>6w5, ISFJ, sp>sx>so.


----------



## Bricolage (Jul 29, 2012)




----------



## Kingpin (Aug 14, 2013)

3w4 for sure, afraid of being worthless


----------

